# Victoria - First Murray Cod - Lake Eppalock



## Yakwannabe

I had a big thrill today when I caught my first Cod. :shock: I did not measure it and given it was my first I released it to be caught again. :grin: I reckon it was about 75cm in length - based on the length of the lip-grippers. :?:
The photos are not very good perhaps because I was too excited..... but I am still excited when I look at them.


----------



## laneends

Good change from the usual little reddies


----------



## mackayaker

You have every right to be excited, one of my top bucket list fish!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## magnumsm

well done ,what was it caught on . yehaa


----------



## Yakwannabe

Thanks Guys.
It was caught on a 60mm Plow Red/Black/Gold Oar Gee on the troll.


----------

